# Smoked Almonds Instructions



## irishteabear (Feb 7, 2009)

One more time! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I use raw, whole almonds because while you are smoking them they are also being roasted.

1 lb raw almonds
2 c water
1 c kosher salt

Bring water to a boil, add salt. Stir to dissolve. All the salt will not dissolve. Let salted water cool. Add almonds, stir to coat. Let soak for at least 2 hours. Drain. Spread almonds and excess salt out to dry for a bit while smoker is heating. If you put them on foil on the rack or grate, make sure to poke holes in the foil so the smoke can reach the almonds. The rest is up to you. 

As a guide, I started smoking them for about 3 hours at 250 using hickory. Lately, I've smoked them for slightly less time at a lower temp because they tended to be almost overdone and oversmoked. Don't be surprised if you hear them crackling while they are cooling.


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

Great recipe Dawn. Reminds me I need to make some more! I usually only smoke mine about 1.5 hours or so. I almost over cooked my last batch.Once they are done they tend to burn fast.


----------



## daboys (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll tell ya Dawn, I've seen so many people doing your almond recipe, I think it's time for me to try them. Thanks for posting this again.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

variations on a theme :-)

1/2 cup salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tbsp honey
Dissolve all in 1 - 1 1/2 cups boiling water - I find it all dissolves real easy. 
Soak nuts for several hours or over night or 2 days (I've done all three lol)
As the nuts pretty much don't absorb the liquid it doesn't seem to make much difference. 
What I will say is put the nuts in the smoker damp. 
It's the solution drying out that coats the nuts. 

I'll use this amount of solution for 2-3 lbs of nuts. 

I smoke them till they're just a nats whisker away from being burnt. It's how I like them and so has everyone else who's had 'em :-)

The most important thing you can do is vac pack them into smallish packs. Otherwise they won't last more than a couple of days :-)


----------



## diesel fanatic (Feb 9, 2009)

I smoked almonds again this weekend, but used Tony's cajun seasoning instead of salt.  Smoked on hickory and oak for 3 hours ... now they're all gone.  Next time it will be 2 #'s of almonds!!!!!


----------



## nightowl (Feb 16, 2009)

Do you put water in the water pan when you smoke almonds?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't always use water in the water pan. It depends on a couple of things. The main one being if I remember to do it or not. lol Almonds are not something that needs extra moisture while it's smoking. I have an electric smoker so the water is mainly to put out the burnt wood pucks.


----------

